# My Health Department said about O+ blood.



## Robert59 (Aug 22, 2021)

I told them I have O+ blood and they said I'm less likely to get the virus and don't need the shot but took it anyway to be safe side. took first shot two weeks ago without pain or problems.


----------



## RubyK (Aug 22, 2021)

I read something about that a few months ago. I have O negative. Hope that includes me. I got both shots in February. No problems or after effects.


----------



## Brookswood (Aug 22, 2021)

Just because a person is in the medical profession doesn't mean they are experts in everything medical.


----------



## StarSong (Aug 22, 2021)

Robert59 said:


> I told them I have O+ blood and they said I'm less likely to get the virus and *don't need the shot* but took it anyway to be safe side. took first shot two weeks ago without pain or problems.


I think I'd find another health provider.  And fast.


----------



## Judycat (Aug 22, 2021)

Yay Robert.


----------



## Brookswood (Aug 22, 2021)

Robert59 said:


> I told them I have O+ blood and they said I'm less likely to get the virus and don't need the shot but took it anyway to be safe side. took first shot two weeks ago without pain or problems.


There might be some small truth to that, but it is not at all enough to prevent a person from getting Covid.  That is my understanding.   You were wise to get the vaccine.


----------



## StarSong (Aug 22, 2021)

Brookswood said:


> There might be some small truth to that, but it is not at all enough to prevent a person from getting Covid.  That is my understanding.   You were wise to get the vaccine.


Everything I've read shows the same thing.  I have O+ blood and got a hefty case of Covid before the vaccines became available.  Had symptoms that required Rx meds for 12 weeks.


----------



## Jules (Aug 22, 2021)

Who in the health department told you this @Robert59?  A doctor, a nurse, a ….?  If it wasn’t your doctor, this should be mentioned to a supervisor!  If it was your doctor, I’d find a new one.  

Type O+ is considered a positive but doesn’t make you immune.  

Glad you got the shot and had no reactions.


----------



## Murrmurr (Aug 22, 2021)

Robert59 said:


> I told them I have O+ blood and they said I'm less likely to get the virus and don't need the shot but took it anyway to be safe side. took first shot two weeks ago without pain or problems.


Less likely, yes. I've seen several articles about this, including a few in online medical journals. I'm type O+ as well. 
I read those articles _after_ I got vaccinated, but I'd have still gotten vaccinated even if I'd read them before.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 22, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> Less likely, yes. I've seen several articles about this, including a few in online medical journals. I'm type O+ as well.
> I read those articles _after_ I got vaccinated, but I'd have still gotten vaccinated even if I'd read them before.


ditto


----------

